# Inhibidor de señal celular



## dp85

Hola amigos electrónicos,

He buscado mucho por la web y en definitiva lo único que encuentro es negativas, pero también he visto muy buenas ideas, que desde mi punto de vista me parece lógico.

Aquí dejo unas cuantas.... 

Ruido blanco o ruido rosa, bueno básicamente es insertar ruido en todo un rango de frecuencias, que en nuestro caso puede ser desde lo 800 MHz, pero que este ruido no podría ser filtrado???, y al fin y al cabo este desaparecería con el filtrado digital que hace el celular????

Han colocado un walkie talkie a un costado de un televisor, unos 30 cm, aun sin estar sintonizados a la misma frecuencia con el canal que se está viendo, al momento de aplastar el botón de hablar, todos los canales, sin excepción, desaparecen y lo único que vemos es ruido, se podría ocupar esta idea como base.

Otra que leí es con un VCO, pero hasta la fecha no he logrado conseguir uno para ese rango de frecuencias, he leído de una persona en este foro que lo posee, pero he intentado localizarlo y nada...

Uno de los mas descabellados tambien es un PEM (Pulso Electro Magnético), claro que es posible y obvio que bloquearía la señal, pero no achichararia algunos equipos????? como paso en hawaii 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulso_electromagn%C3%A9tico

Bueno, este tema lo he puesto porque necesito un inhibidor peor cuestan mucho dinero, y por otro lado para usarlo como proyecto de tesis, y creo que el mas importante,  es que no creo que no podamos fabricar uno caserito sabiendo que estos aparatos ya existen.....

Saludos


----------



## agustinzzz

Yo estuve buscando información durante mucho tiempo sobre este tipo de equipos y ciertamente fabricar un oscilador para que funcione a esas frecuencias no es nada sencillo.
Al ser tan alta la frecuencia, entra en juego todo lo que te puedas imaginar, desde el ancho de las pistas hasta la distancia entre componentes.
Te diría que empieces buscando algún oscilador ya ensamblado.
Saludos.


----------



## peruchox

no se si se pueden colocar links de otros foros, si esta prohibido porfa disculpenme.

aqui esta algo relacionado con este tema y hay un diseño de un circuito
http://foros.cantv.net/forum_posts.asp?TID=59853





yo estoy buscando la manera de enviar una señal y abarcar toda la banda comercial fm desde 88Mhz hasta 108Mhz, pero no quiero hacer tantos circuitos por que usare antenas yagui para direccionar la señal y tb esa investigacion es para la tesis T_T

si saben algo me podrian ayudar??


----------



## agustinzzz

Interesante el circuito que encontraste, pero no creo que el integrado M3500-1324S/T se consiga tan fácilmente y menos que sea barato...


----------



## Chico3001

La idea basica es muy simple... armar un generador de ruido blanco, modularlo a la frecuencia de transmision del celular y ponerlo a transmitir...

La practica es diferente.... un modulador de esas frecuencias es algo complicado de construir... como ya te dijeron te afecta casi todo, grosor de pistas, separacion, etc etc etc, si lo que quieres es presentarlo teorico no le veo problema, de lo contrario te recomiendo que vayas buscando fabricas de PCBs para los prototipos y herramientas de montaje de superficie.....


----------



## capitanp

peruchox dijo:


> no se si se pueden colocar links de otros foros, si esta prohibido porfa disculpenme.
> 
> aqui esta algo relacionado con este tema y hay un diseño de un circuito
> http://foros.cantv.net/forum_posts.asp?TID=59853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo estoy buscando la manera de enviar una señal y abarcar toda la banda comercial fm desde 88Mhz hasta 108Mhz, pero no quiero hacer tantos circuitos por que usare antenas yagui para direccionar la señal y tb esa investigacion es para la tesis T_T
> 
> si saben algo me podrian ayudar??


 


ese circuito lo postie hace años en este foro andata por ahi


----------



## Daniss1

La mejor solucion en todo tipo de inhibidores es una señal que supere las otras con suficiente diferencia de potencia, de forma que los aparatos no puedan superarla, como decian anteriormente es un sistema caro, los inhibidores de 5 vatios cuestan sobre 30 euros los mas penosos y no tienen casi alcanze, uno profesional de 60 wattios puede llegar a costar 4000 euros. asi que haceros una idea de lo que puede costar construir uno.
Ademas,el montaje interior no es nada sencillo, probad a desmontar uno y vereis la contidad de metralla que lleva dentro.
Un saludo


----------



## dp85

Caballeros, creo que ya encontré la forma de hacerlo, el costo es de mas o menos 60 USD, pero no por que cuesten eso lo elementos, es porque el envio desde USA me sale por 30 USD y el montajes es con mmic, este me queda mas o menos del tamaño de una cajetilla de cigarros Marlboro, armo, pruebo y posteo...

Deseen suerte en tan titánica tarea...


----------



## agustinzzz

En lo personal, espero los resultados dp85...


----------



## beto3574

hola estoy buscando circuitos para este tipo de dispositivos alguien tiene algo??


----------



## maton00

esperan resultados y a la policia local cuidado con lo que hacen hasta a el pentagono les ha de preocupar :estudiando::estudiando:


----------



## PEBE

Hola compañeros, estuve buscando un poco por la web y encontre esto:
http://www.circuitosimpresos.org/2009/10/23/circuito-impreso-para-celula-jammer/
al parecer eso puede servir. Saludos


----------



## ariel pua

hola amigos; si que existen los inhibidores para celular ; aca se consiguen pero son chinos salen algo de us75 y bloquean las bandas de gsm ; gps y gprs pero son de muy poca potencia solo 6 a 7mts mas de esa distancia ; cuidado!! en algunos paises es ilegal.....saludos


----------



## chclau

Muy cierta la aclaración de ariel, y vale aclarar más las razones por las cuáles es ilegal:

1) Los proveedores de servicio celular le pagan a cada estado por el uso del espectro radioeléctrico. Al afectar al servicio, estamos invadiendo el espectro que es de propiedad del estado y que está siendo "alquilado" a proveedores mediante un pago. O sea, estamos jodiendo tanto con el estado como con los proveedores del servicio, y son dos entidades con las que no conviene joder.

2) Los inhibidores baratos suelen desparramar en frecuencia, afectando a otros servicios. También en el espacio, ya que no tienen antenas direccionales buenas como los inhibidores de calidad. E incluso en las antenas direccionales hay un problema muy grande con el "back lobe" que debe ser resuelto mediante inclinación o apantallado.

3) Es mu difícil, hasta para profesionales, el asegurar la inhibición en un ámbito determinado (la señal de radiofrecuencia tiene picos y nulos, hay obstáculos físicos, hay que considerar la cercanía de la estación celular base, etc.). Más difícil aún es "confinar" la inhibición a ese ámbito, lo más probable es que molestemos a vecinos varios, y la denuncia puede no tardar mucho en llegar.

4) Como nota final, en algunos países es tan jodida la legislación que NI SIQUIERA a las fuerzas de seguridad se les permite inhibir comunicaciones, o como mínimo se debe garantizar que, si se inhibe, el usuario tenga acceso a los servicios de urgencia (911 en USA). Si Uds. inhiben en USA las comunicaciones al 911 INCLUIDO A ALGUIEN QUE ESTA DETENIDO, están cometiendo un delito federal. Similares o peores restricciones ocurren en muchos otros países del mundo.

Así que, fíjense bien antes de poner la mano en esos aparatos, sobre todo los chinos que son retruchos, muy poco confiables y desparraman para todas partes tanto en el espacio como en la frecuencia.

Una última aclaración, los inhibidores serios no utilizan ruido, es muy difícil inhibir con una señal tan trucha. La inhibición se realiza conociendo perfectamente los parámetros de la señal a inhibir, y qué tipo de señal utilizar para lograrlo, que no es justamente un simple ruido. El ruido "desparrama" toda su energía de forma constante tanto en el espacio como en el tiempo, y por eso es muy ineficiente como señal de inhibición.


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes.
Chclau, muy buena exposión del tema, quisiera añadir que la utilización de estos equipos inhibidores es ilegal en la práctica totalidad de los países.
Hace poco se ha visto por TV unas imágenes en la que se veía  y oía a,  que creo recordar que era la orquesta filarmónica de Viena, como en mitad de una actuación, el director tubo que parar la ejecución de la obra, ya que entre el publico empezó a sonar un teléfono Móvil.
Alguien podría pensar que la solución es que en ese recinto se ponga un inhibidor de Telefonía Móvil, pero esto no es posible ya que bloquear estas señales es ilegal.
El hecho de que podamos comprar, en China, uno de estos equipos no significa que los podamos utilizar como se nos antoje.
Y si entrar en más detalles añadiré que tambien estoy de acuerdo con Chclau en lo referente a bloquear señales de RF por medio de Generadores de Ruido, pues las cosas no se pueden hacer así, con esa técnica no bloquearemos nada el tema de realizar un Hamer es bastante más complejo y depende de que es lo que queramos hacer.

Sal U2


----------



## ariel pua

Hola Chclau Y Miguelus; hay una condicion que puede determinar si se le da asunto a esta ilegalidad y son los dbmv; miliwats; wats o kw. ahi se centra la polemica, si tu usas un inhibidor que da 20dbmv vas a bloquear un movil que este maximo a 10 mts tuyos y seguramente en estos casos el uso de ese equipo este condicionado a usarlo por ej; en el cuarto de un adolescente de noche para que te deje dormir; ahi no molestaras a mas nadie, en cambio si en vez de 20 dbmv usas 20 w ahi vas a molestar a todo un barrio y te van a caer.
Algo parecido ocurre con los pequeños transmisores pll para FM ; los venden en todos lados porque manejan muy pocos miliwats entonces no van mas den 12 o 15 mts y muere la señal ; si trabajas para aumentar la potencia ahi pueden venir los problemas......
salu2 estimados ..hasta la proxima


----------



## chclau

No sé sinceramente cuáles son los limites de transmisión en esas bandas, pero supongamos que pudieras transmitir a 20dBm, 100mW. Para mí, con esa potencia no bloqueás a 10m ni mucho menos.

Supongamos que sea la banda de GSM. El ancho de un canal es de 200kHz, mientras que todo el ancho de la banda de GSM es de unas cuantas decenas de MHz. Ya ahí, como te ves obligado a transmitir en toda la banda, perdés de 40 a 50dB con respecto a la estación base.

Aparte que no hablé de la atenuación, que a esa distancia es un poco difícil de calcular pero debe también andar en los 40 a 50dB. Y la gran pregunta es a qué potencia está recibiendo el celular, y el hecho de que si lo empezás a molestar, puede ser que los mecanismos de control de potencia de GSM se den cuenta y empiece a transmitir a más potencia y no lo bloquees.

Y todavía no hablé de fading.

En definitiva, es muy difícil de contestar si con esa potencia de salida podés bloquear 10m. Para mí, te podés encontrar conque apenas si bloqueás un par de metros... o nada.

Pero además te repito, no sé si hay alguna potencia en la que sea válido transmitir. Y las multas si te agarran son jugosas... así que... no lo intentes.


----------



## miguelus

Básicamente lo que se pretende es que el Móvil o Celular pierda la comunicación con la Base.
En el sistema GSM, el terminal está continuamente escuchando el Canal de Control de la célula más cercana, si por algún medio consegimos interferir esos datos, el Célular intentará buscar otro Canal de Control, para ello escaneará las frecuencias asignadas hasta encontrar otro Canal de Control, cuando lo encuentre, el célular llamará a esa Estación Base,  y se identificará, la estación comunicará a la central de datos que el Célular Número xxxx lo tiene bajo su control, la central de dato actualizará la base de datos y sabrá que el Número xxxx  está bajo la cobertura de la estación x.
Esto es muy básicamente como funciona la Red GSM.
Si nosotros conseguimos que el Móvil o Celular no encuentre un Canal de Control habremos conseguido bloquear ese Móvil y no podrá recibir ni realizar llamadas.
Para realizar esto no se necesita mucha potencia ya que nosotros seguramente estaremos mucho más cerca de ese Móvil que la estación Base.
En contra de lo que pueda parecer, las Estaciones Base emiten con una potencia muy reducida, esta potencia es similar a la de los Móviles o Celulares 2 o 3W como máximo.  
El truco está en lograr que en la trama de datos que está recibiendo el Móvil,  introducir pulsos aleatorios con lo que lograremos hacer que los datos sean ilegibles para el Móvil. 
Y hasta aquí puedo contar 

Por cierto los Bloquer fabricados en China, aparte de baratos cumplen con su cometido perfectamente.

Sal U2


----------



## ariel pua

Estimados¡¡¡ como uds bien lo manifietan si es ilegal interferir con cualquier potencia; lo que yo quise decir es que si uno lo usa a nivel de su domicilio y sin que traspase paredes se puede manejar a conveniencia sin molestar otros; aca las repetidoras de celulares usan mas potencia porque generlmente hay una sola por ciudad chica: manejan de 10 a 15 wats en ciudades grandes como la capital hay muchas y manejan la misma potencia;lo que ocurre tambien es que en paises desarrollados estuvo muy en el tapete el daño que podrian producir esos transmisores hubo mucha sicosis y capaz las bajaron;
ha sido un gusto compartir con uds este tema..

salu2 Ariel Pua


----------



## miguelus

ariel pua dijo:


> Estimados¡¡¡ como uds bien lo manifietan si es ilegal interferir con cualquier potencia; lo que yo quise decir es que si uno lo usa a nivel de su domicilio y sin que traspase paredes se puede manejar a conveniencia sin molestar otros; aca las repetidoras de celulares usan mas potencia porque generlmente hay una sola por ciudad chica: manejan de 10 a 15 wats en ciudades grandes como la capital hay muchas y manejan la misma potencia;lo que ocurre tambien es que en paises desarrollados estuvo muy en el tapete el daño que podrian producir esos transmisores hubo mucha sicosis y capaz las bajaron;
> ha sido un gusto compartir con uds este tema..
> 
> salu2 Ariel Pua




Buenas tardes foreros.
El tema de la potencia con la que emiten las estaciones base de los celulares, al menos aquí en Andrómeda, no es un tema de Psicosis Colectiva ni nada parecido,  es simplemente un tema de teoría de redes de comunicaciones, cuanta menos potencia de emisión tenga una estación base más comunicaciones podremos tener símultáneamente.
El aumentar mucho la potencia de los Transmisores no soluciona absolutamente nada ya que estamos limitados por la potencia de los equipos móviles, de nada sirve que la estación base tenga mucho alcance si el terminal, por su limitada potencia, no es capaz de comunicar con ella.
En localidades donde hay una pequeña tasa de población por Km cuadrado, no es previsible que puedan existir, simultáneamente, muchas conversaciones por medio de los celulares.
En esos sitios no se justifica que existan muchas estaciones base por lo que con una o dos es suficiente, pero para ello se realiza un estudio previo y dependiendo de los resultados se decide la disposición y cobertura de las estaciones base.
En la zona central o comercial de grandes ciudades sí que es previsible que puedan existir muchas llamadas simultáneamente, en estos casos se dispone de más estaciones base limitando su cobertura, por ejemplo situando las antenas en edificios más bajos y reduciendo el ángulo de radiación de las antenas.
Como premisa siempre se parte de la potencia de transmisión de los celulares ya que de lo que se trata es de asegurar, en lo máximo posible, una comunicación segura en ambas direcciones.

Sal U2


----------



## osmany99

Amigos, la consulta que tengo, es si el circuito colocado, es funcional, es decir si alguien lo armo y le funciono, porque tengo problemas para conseguir el transistor de alta frecuencia,,,!!!


----------

